# DesignCrowd’s creative community designs 400 alternative Uber logos



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

*Uber logo redesign contest by DesignCrowd's creative community*
*
*
*







*




http://blog.designcrowd.com/article/780/designcrowd's-creative-community-designs-400-alternative-uber-logos


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

They all look like garbage.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> They all look like garbage.


Yeah they really do, shows how hard it is do design something that everyone likes which also works for the company


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> They all look like garbage.


Maybe so, but they all look better than what uber unveiled for real.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You'd think they'd spend more time working figuring out how to run a non-dysfunctional business. Oh well...it's their multi-jillionaire company to do with as they please.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Travis is scared that he may lose all and won't be able to rely on his graphic design skills.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Maybe so, but they all look better than what uber unveiled for real.


True dat.


----------

